# غالباً لا يفهم الرجل ما تحاول المرأة أن تقوله له



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2010)

أمرأة تقود سيارتها على الطريق السريع
ورجل يقود سيارته على الطريق، لكن في الاتجاه المعاكس
يمر كل منهما من جانب الآخر، وتفتح المرأة شباك سيارتها وتقول بكل إهتمام وبسرعة
"حمـــاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار"
ويرد الرجل على الفور
"بقـــــرة"
.
.
.

يكمل كل منهما طريقه، ويكون الرجل مسروراً بسرعة بديهته ورده الفوري على شتيمة المرأة له
وحين يصل إلى المنعطف الأول للطريق يصطدم بـ "حمـار" كان يقف في منتصف الشارع

​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اكيد الراجل برضه قصده ان في بقره في الطريق *​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *اكيد الراجل برضه قصده ان في بقره في الطريق *​


 


سرعة بديهة منك يا *ماتيو*
بس مكنش في بقرة في الطريق
انت بتدافع عن الرجال

شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> سرعة بديهة منك يا *ماتيو*
> بس مكنش في بقرة في الطريق
> انت بتدافع عن الرجال
> 
> شكرا على مرورك​



*هههههههههههه لا كان فيه انا شوفتها هناك ههههههههه *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه
دايمااااا ظنهم وحش الرجاله دول 
ويستاهل انه أتصدم بالحمار جزات انه شتمها 
وهى قصدها خييييييير 
شكرا يا أمنا الغالية لموضوعك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي امة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*اي حد في مكانه كان هيفهمها كده

حتي لو هي لان احنا بنظن الظن السوء الاول

ومش بنبص ع الناحيه الايجابيه

شكرا ممتي امه ع موضوعك المهم​*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا كان فيه انا شوفتها هناك ههههههههه *


 

كنت في سيارة مين فيهم؟​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *دايمااااا ظنهم وحش الرجاله دول *
> *ويستاهل انه أتصدم بالحمار جزات انه شتمها *
> ...


 

انا محبش الشماته يا *مرمر*
احب اشوفهم يتعلموا من إخطاؤهم
شكرا على مروروك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي حد في مكانه كان هيفهمها كده​*
> 
> *حتي لو هي لان احنا بنظن الظن السوء الاول*​
> *ومش بنبص ع الناحيه الايجابيه*​
> ...


 

قصدك تقول يا *مايكل*
اي حد سيء الظن كان هيفهمها كده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




شكرا على مرورك ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا أمه
*​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسي امة*​


 


مرسي على مرورك يا *روكا*

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا أمه*​


 

شكرا يا* مينا* على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه هو ماغلطش لما قال كده ​


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هو ماغلطش لما قال كده ​


 


أفهم انك موافق معه يا *روماني*

بي ميهنوش علي يحصلك اللي حصلو

شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه طب احسن بقى ولا ذمب الحمار*
*نيتهم كاروهات الرجالة دول*
*وبعدين التانية كانت تشاور ولا حاجة طيب ههههههه*
*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طب احسن بقى ولا ذمب الحمار*
> *نيتهم كاروهات الرجالة دول*
> *وبعدين التانية كانت تشاور ولا حاجة طيب ههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 

مش يمكن تكون شاورت يا *جيلان *
وهو اللي مشفش اشارتها
 تعملي ايه
سبق الإصرا والتعمد 
على سؤ الفهم
ههههههههههه
شكرا يا حبيبتي على مرورك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

المسيحية هى تاجى وحصنى ضد الخطيئة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
يستاهل:d
شكراا ليكي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> المسيحية هى تاجى وحصنى ضد الخطيئة


 

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن*

عشان المؤمن ميفهمش غلط 
والغلط يبب الخطية

شكرا على مرورك اخي العزيز *سعيد سعد*​


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> يستاهل:d
> شكراا ليكي
> ربنا يباركك


 


حراااااااااااااااااااااااام
يكفيه اللي هو فيه
بلاش شماته

شكرا *الحق الحق*
على مرورك​


----------



## *koki* (26 يونيو 2010)

دايما ظنهم وحش
ههههههههههه
بس حلوه اوووى
الرب يباركك
صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الستات اصلا طول عمرهم اذكياء بس يا خسارة ملناش حظ 
يا خررررررررررابى يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> دايما ظنهم وحش
> ههههههههههه
> بس حلوه اوووى
> الرب يباركك
> صلى من اجل ضعفى


 

معليش ما احنا النصف الحلو
يا *كوكي*

شكرا يا حبيبتي على مروروك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*الستات اصلا طول عمرهم اذكياء بس يا خسارة ملناش حظ *_
> _*يا خررررررررررابى يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


 

أهلا *باك تو زيرو*
أكيد الستات طول عمرهم إذكيا
والحظ نحنا نعملو 
ميجيش لوحدو

شكرا على مرورك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2010)

قصة ظريفة جدا بجد 
لو حاجة زى كدة حصلت فى مصر 
كان يائما الست كانت ح تطنش و تسيبه يدوس الحمار 
يائما الراجل كان رد عليها بشتيمة أفظع شويتين


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> قصة ظريفة جدا بجد
> لو حاجة زى كدة حصلت فى مصر
> كان يائما الست كانت ح تطنش و تسيبه يدوس الحمار
> يائما الراجل كان رد عليها بشتيمة أفظع شويتين


 

لا لا انا مش اجي لمصر
خوفتيني

ههههههههه

شكرا يا حبيبتي *ايريني *
على مرورك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه
دايما ظنهم وحش :smil8:
ميرسى يا مام على موضوعك​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هو دا جزاه المعروف 
يستاهل بقي
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هو دا جزاه المعروف
> يستاهل بقي
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي


 

تسلمي يا ميرو يا حبيبتي​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههه​
> دايما ظنهم وحش :smil8:
> 
> ميرسى يا مام على موضوعك​


 

ربنا يسامح كل اللي
ظنهم وحش

ميرسي على مرورك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## Adolf Hitler (2 فبراير 2013)

الحرب بين الرجل والمرأة ... قصة لا تنتهي ( عند المرأة) لكنها منتهية عند الرجل لانه يعرف من الافضل...
ملاحظة:
8/10 درجة جيدة جدا اما 8.5/10 فهي احسن او افضل.. 
فعندما نقول نحن الرجال اننا افضل منكن يا نساء... لا اعرف - بصراحة لا اعرف- لماذا النساء يعتقدن اننا نقول هكذا " نحن الرجال الافضل اما انتن يا نساء فانتن لا شيء" نحن لا نقصد ابدا هكذا بل نقول نحن افضل منكم ولو بقليل.. 
نحن نخلتف كثيرا عن النساء... في الكثير من الاشياء!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (2 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع قديم يا ادولف وهو عبارة عن نكتة في المنتدى الترفيهي.
كلامك أن الرجال "أفضل" من النساء "ولو بقليل" يدل على  ان عندك مشكلة حقيقية.
الرب يكون في عونك وفي عون المجتمع الذي لا يعرف مشيئة الله في خلقه.


----------



## بايبل333 (2 فبراير 2013)

الله اخذ ضلع قريب من قلب ادم ...لكى يحبها 
لم يختار  فوق راسة .....لكى لا تسود علية 
ولا من قدم ادم ......حتى لا يدوس على حواء 
يا ليتك اخ ادولف هتلر تفهم لم اختار هذا الامر فانت تعيش فى مجتمع ظاهر علية رجالى متعصب على المراة ربنا يرحم


----------



## azazi (27 مارس 2013)

ههه هذه القصّة طريفة ولكن على اساس انّهما لا يعرفات بعض، وبالتالي من الطبيعي انّه لن يفهم ما تعني ، فيقصد انّها تشتمه لا تحذّره من حمار يقف بزاوية الطريق.واعتقد لو كان المحذّر رجل سيوف يرد عليه ايضاً وانت حمار كذلك! هههه


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2013)

جميلة جدا"


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 مارس 2013)

القصه جميله يا امي الغاليه

لكن 

واعتراضي على العنوان



* غالباً لا يفهم الرجل ما تحاول المرأة أن تقوله له*


لو ارادت المرأة افهام الرجل لافهمته

وفي هذه القصه تحديدا

ماذا لو قالت له 

حمار على الطريق ...؟؟؟؟

​


----------

